# PMV-1 Vaccine



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

This may be a stupid question but here it goes, I vaccinated my birds in the spring with the (killed virus)PMV-1 Vaccine. Each time I refilled the syringe I used a clean (new) needle,and held the vaccine upside down. I have some still refrigerated and the expiration date is next year (2010). Now mind you I would let the filled syringe come to room temp. before i vaccinated the birds,and put the vaccine back in the frig as I waited. Now the question is,is the vaccine still good to use, even though your suppose to use the entire contents when you open the vaccine originally.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Bezz (Dec 12, 2008)

M Kurps said:


> This may be a stupid question but here it goes, I vaccinated my birds in the spring with the (killed virus)PMV-1 Vaccine. Each time I refilled the syringe I used a clean (new) needle,and held the vaccine upside down. I have some still refrigerated and the expiration date is next year (2010). Now mind you I would let the filled syringe come to room temp. before i vaccinated the birds,and put the vaccine back in the frig as I waited. Now the question is,is the vaccination still good to use, even though your suppose to use the entire contents when you vaccinate original.
> Thank you in advance.


Yes, i do the same.

Bezz


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

Thank you Bezz
I tried to keep the vaccine as sterile as possible.


----------



## Bezz (Dec 12, 2008)

M Kurps said:


> Thank you Bezz
> I tried to keep the vaccine as sterile as possible.


Sorry, forgot tosay that i always use a new sterile needle!

Bezz


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

M Kurps said:


> This may be a stupid question but here it goes, I vaccinated my birds in the spring with the (killed virus)PMV-1 Vaccine. Each time I refilled the syringe I used a clean (new) needle,and held the vaccine upside down. I have some still refrigerated and the expiration date is next year (2010). Now mind you I would let the filled syringe come to room temp. before i vaccinated the birds,and put the vaccine back in the frig as I waited. Now the question is,is the vaccine still good to use, even though your suppose to use the entire contents when you open the vaccine originally.
> Thank you in advance.


Maybe....but then you are not following what the manufacturer suggests.

There is no way of really knowing if the vaccine will remain effective. Although many people do save it over to the following year. I think going forward, a better course of action is to get together with some other fanciers and use it all up in a single season, and then buy "fresh" the following year. 

Even if you follow the label, I doubt it is 100% effective to begin with. If you take a few short cuts to save money, etc. You may be reducing the effectiveness even more. I confess I have never attempted to use a brand new needle everytime...just can't imagine going through 50 or a 100 needles at a time.


----------



## mookeeman (Dec 11, 2008)

i just bought it and the sales lady said you vaxinate and then 4-8 weeks later give them a booster shot so there for you should be using the bottle up in the year (i bought the 100 dose vile and i have around 45-50 birds) so twice is 100 birds witch at the end there would only be like 5 doses so i will just toss that


----------



## Bezz (Dec 12, 2008)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> I confess I have never attempted to use a brand new needle everytime...just can't imagine going through 50 or a 100 needles at a time.


What i ment by using a new needle is to extract the vaccine from the bottle, not for every bird.

Bezz


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

mookeeman said:


> i just bought it and the sales lady said you vaxinate and then 4-8 weeks later give them a booster shot so there for you should be using the bottle up in the year (i bought the 100 dose vile and i have around 45-50 birds) so twice is 100 birds witch at the end there would only be like 5 doses so i will just toss that


Only young birds need the double dose not the old birds if I'm not mistaken,the old birds just need the booster.


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> Maybe....but then you are not following what the manufacturer suggests.
> 
> 
> 
> I confess I have never attempted to use a brand new needle everytime...just can't imagine going through 50 or a 100 needles at a time.


The syringe that i was using held 3cc's, the dose was 1/2cc per bird therefore 6 birds were vaccinated per needle.


----------

